# Borrego Springs Century. 12-27-08



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Coming up in less than a week. Several distances up to a full century.
New this year are all the prehistoric sculptures around the valley.
Preliminary forecast for Saturday looks to be in the low 60's and partly cloudy.
Work off some of that holiday excess!

For complete details including a link to the desert sculptures visit our web page at http://www.julianactive.com/borrego springs century.htm


----------

